# How much time needed for Residence Visa?



## MissLisa

You may have read this question before but I was using the search and couldn't find any good answers to my questions, that is why I have to annoy you again 


I would like to know how much time my company will need to get my residence visa. 

I mean when they received my papers in their company, how many days will they need so that I can fly to the UAE then..

I think it might also be a question of how fast the company is, but I am sure they will hurry up.

So what is your opinion?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Nightshadow

Hiya, based on what Ive heard its about 4-6 weeks but again, this is here-say. I dont recall where Ive read it or heard it....


----------



## Elphaba

Your residency visa cannot be issued until after you get to Dubai, as you have to have a medical here.

Once the application is made & you have had a medical it can take anything between two days and two months, depending on urgency and how efficient the PRO is.
-


----------



## MissLisa

My employer was telling me I have to send my attested certificate to them via courrier/express so that they can apply for my visa and only after that I can come and enter the UAE as resident/employee (not as tourist).

Hmm?!


----------



## Elphaba

MissLisa said:


> My employer was telling me I have to send my attested certificate to them via courrier/express so that they can apply for my visa and only after that I can come and enter the UAE as resident/employee (not as tourist).
> 
> Hmm?!


Legally that is not correct. As an EU passport holder you can enter on a tourist visa without a problem and transfer to a residency visa once here.
-


----------



## MissLisa

Elphaba said:


> Legally that is not correct. As an EU passport holder you can enter on a tourist visa without a problem and transfer to a residency visa once here.
> -


Oh really..well..hmm

I was just reading about I cannot switch to residency visa, just by doing a "new entry"..

But maybe that was not for EU-citizen.


----------



## Elphaba

MissLisa said:


> Oh really..well..hmm
> 
> I was just reading about I cannot switch to residency visa, just by doing a "new entry"..
> 
> But maybe that was not for EU-citizen.


If you are here on a tourist visa it can be converted to a residency visa without you leaving the country. Once the paperwork is sorted it just takes a trip to the Residency & Nationality Department with the PRO.
-


----------



## bonk

MissLisa said:


> My employer was telling me I have to send my attested certificate to them via courrier/express so that they can apply for my visa and only after that I can come and enter the UAE as resident/employee (not as tourist).
> 
> Hmm?!


It might be because they want you to enter on an employment visa or entry permit which allows you to enter the country as the first step of the process to obtain your residence visa and work permit, but unlike a tourist visa, an employment visa allows you to work for the company as soon as you arrive. Procedure goes something like this:

1. Enter UAE on employment entry permit, visit visa (germans can get one on arrival), or tourist visa.
2. Go for medical test.
3. Company arranges residence visa and work permit (two separate documents).

Once you arrive, can take between 1 week and a couple of months, depending mostly on efficiency of company.


----------



## rsinner

To add to the answer above, once you send across the documents, the company will start the process and get the entry permit. With the entry permit you enter the country and have 60 days within which to get the medical done and to get the visa stamped in your passport

While as a German passport holder you can enter the country on a visit visa it is still technically illegal for you to work with just a visit visa (though I am sure most companies do this while the residence visa is under process). Also, it costs a few hundred Dhs (most companies bear this cost) to get the Residence Visa stamped on the passport while you are here in UAE on a visit visa


----------



## wandabug

You have to be in Dubai first, take your medical and then you can get your residency.


----------



## MissLisa

So I think it will be like Bonk is writing..they want me to come (be sure I have all my certificates I was talking about^^)...so they will maybe book the flight as soon as they get my courrier letter with the attestes documents..

then I will be arriving..(having my training)...and at the same time this medical check up (first time I hear about it by the way..)..and as soon as I get the employee visa I will start to work...!?

well..I am just so excited about everything but as everything is coming sooo quickly I'd love to check out a bit when I have to leave..if it's just 2 or 3 weeks every 2 or 3 days here counts for the last organization stuff.


----------



## Nightshadow

wandabug said:


> You have to be in Dubai first, take your medical and then you can get your residency.


Will they accept a medical from an American doctor? Or has to be directly with their health officials? 

I swear I dont have any cooties!  (this is what children call germs here in the US when they tease each other)


----------



## Meiso

MissLisa said:


> You may have read this question before but I was using the search and couldn't find any good answers to my questions, that is why I have to annoy you again
> 
> 
> I would like to know how much time my company will need to get my residence visa.
> 
> I mean when they received my papers in their company, how many days will they need so that I can fly to the UAE then..
> 
> I think it might also be a question of how fast the company is, but I am sure they will hurry up.
> 
> So what is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


Hi, I am only in Dubai 3 weeks today. We came from Ireland. I had an entry permit organised by my husbands work. Once we arrived our passports were given to HR and our medicals were arranged. I received my resident visa yeasterday. So, 3 weeks in total. He had already organised his visa while working here during the summer. But, I do know that you have to be in the country to get and finalise visa. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elphaba

To correct what was said earlier - it is only illegal to work _permanently_ on a visit visa, but provided an application has been made for a residemcy visa then there is a 60 day grace period, during which you can work on the visit visa.

-


----------



## wandabug

Nightshadow said:


> Will they accept a medical from an American doctor? Or has to be directly with their health officials?
> 
> I swear I dont have any cooties!  (this is what children call germs here in the US when they tease each other)


No. it has to be in Dubai, in a government approved health centre.


----------



## bonk

Elphaba said:


> To correct what was said earlier - it is only illegal to work _permanently_ on a visit visa, but provided an application has been made for a residemcy visa then there is a 60 day grace period, during which you can work on the visit visa.
> 
> -


Erm, I remember a story in 7 Days about a couple of Brits (I think) at a real estate company getting into trouble within a month of arrival for working on a visit visa. I can't remember when though, maybe it was before the visa changes in 2008?

Ah, I just read your reply properly. Maybe they hadn't put in an application for residency etc.


----------



## Elphaba

bonk said:


> Erm, I remember a story in 7 Days about a couple of Brits (I think) at a real estate company getting into trouble within a month of arrival for working on a visit visa. I can't remember when though, maybe it was before the visa changes in 2008?
> 
> *Ah, I just read your reply properly. Maybe they hadn't put in an application for residency *etc.


Exactly... 
-


----------

